# Theraphosinae sp. panama



## Kymura (Jul 21, 2016)

Need any and all info on these please.
know they are smaller, considered dwarf species (3.5-4") 
Good growth rate,(medium to fast)
supposedly laid back, threat posture like a Thrixopelma (abdomen up) 
but unfortunately not much else, anyone have them or had them?
yes I searched not finding much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 21, 2016)

TarCan has them and I tried to do some research and only found what you did.  There's very little out there about them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kinglaz85 (Jul 21, 2016)

I have two little slings. Got them about a month ago. I keep them in deli cup with moist Eco earth. So far so good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kymura (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks guys been looking around and getting nothing. 
OK so, basic sling care and see how it goes then 0.o

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MsBuzzKill (Jul 22, 2016)

I have one I've been raising for a little over a year now (received 3/24/2015 as a sling). It's now around 1.5" DLS though it's difficult to tell because it hasn't come completely out of the hide since its recent molt a couple weeks ago.

I have it at room temperature on damp Eco Earth with some sphagnum moss added to help retain moisture. There's a hide which it utilizes the vast majority of the time though it has done a little bit of "landscaping." 

Here's a pic I was fortunate enough to get back in April of this year. I say "fortunate" because this little beauty doesn't like to be seen much and is quite skittish. But, I'm always very happy to catch a glimpse.

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 3


----------



## Kymura (Jul 22, 2016)

MsBuzzKill said:


> I have one I've been raising for a little over a year now (received 3/24/2015 as a sling). It's now around 1.5" DLS though it's difficult to tell because it hasn't come completely out of the hide since its recent molt a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I have it at room temperature on damp Eco Earth with some sphagnum moss added to help retain moisture. There's a hide which it utilizes the vast majority of the time though it has done a little bit of "landscaping."
> 
> ...


Thank you SO much. Think it's a gorgeous T but really wasn't finding much on care. I work hard trying to give them what they need to be secure and happy spiders.  I'll be sure to give it a nice hide or two, plenty of sub and keep things a bit damp. All my babies get Moss so plenty of that on hand as well. 
Again THANK YOU!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elysium (Jul 22, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> TarCan has them and I tried to do some research and only found what you did.  There's very little out there about them.


I'm not sure I see the sp Panama on their list. Where do you see it? i have been keeping an eye out for one of those beauties for a while now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MsBuzzKill (Jul 22, 2016)

Kymura said:


> Thank you SO much. Think it's a gorgeous T but really wasn't finding much on care. I work hard trying to give them what they need to be secure and happy spiders.  I'll be sure to give it a nice hide or two, plenty of sub and keep things a bit damp. All my babies get Moss so plenty of that on hand as well.
> Again THANK YOU!!


No problem and best of luck; they really are gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 22, 2016)

elysium said:


> I'm not sure I see the sp Panama on their list. Where do you see it? i have been keeping an eye out for one of those beauties for a while now!


Sorry, my mistake! I was mixing it up with the Ami sp. Panama that I was also looking at. Sorry if I got your hopes up.


----------



## elysium (Jul 22, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> Sorry, my mistake! I was mixing it up with the Ami sp. Panama that I was also looking at. Sorry if I got your hopes up.


I had a feeling that's what it was  

I will have to ask Amanda if they ever get those on import. Bruce has 1 inch unsexed specimens for $250 but yeah... its 250 bucks.


----------



## KezyGLA (Jul 22, 2016)

I have 2 females at apprx 4cm DLS. I would say medium growth rate. I keep half sub damp and half dry and keep them room temps. They don't have much of an appetite but when they do its a great feeding response. I have never seen a full threat posture, but have seen some raised abdomens. 

The lava Ts are amazing specimens. I am not really into smaller Ts but these are a must for the collection. 
They have been in the hobby for ages now, but they are still rare to come by. Well worth a purchase!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Kymura (Jul 22, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> I have 2 females at apprx 4cm DLS. I would say medium growth rate. I keep half sub damp and half dry and keep them room temps. They don't have much of an appetite but when they do its a great feeding response. I have never seen a full threat posture, but have seen some raised abdomens.
> 
> The lava Ts are amazing specimens. I am not really into smaller Ts but these are a must for the collection.
> They have been in the hobby for ages now, but they are still rare to come by. Well worth a purchase!


many thanks  saw them and knew it was a must have for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 22, 2016)

I know an Italian keeper with a couple of slings, they are extremely tiny as babies, but not hard at all to care :-s

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kymura (Jul 22, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I know an Italian keeper with a couple of slings, they are extremely tiny as babies, but not hard at all to care :-s


I'm hoping they do well, all my others have so far and I adore the look of these as adults

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venomgland (Sep 27, 2017)

Are these guys pet holes, webbers, or stay out and about? I still have a hard time finding information on these guys..


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 27, 2017)

Venomgland said:


> Are these guys pet holes, webbers, or stay out and about? I still have a hard time finding information on these guys..


They will web to an extent and are mostly visible

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Venomgland (Sep 27, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> They will web to an extent and are mostly visible


Awesome! Thanks! Such a beautiful spider! I have one coming next week and want to make sure I have the perfect set up!


----------



## Vanessa (Sep 27, 2017)

Venomgland said:


> Are these guys pet holes, webbers, or stay out and about? I still have a hard time finding information on these guys..


Mine are only small, they are a lot slower growing than I had anticipated, and they are pet holes. That often changes once they get to be a decent size, but I very rarely see either of mine. They have great appetites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venomgland (Sep 27, 2017)

I look forward to mine! Can't wait to see what it does. Sounds like I need to go with a GBB type enclosure. Room to burrow and anchor points to web. Best of both worlds!


----------



## Antonio ortega (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm looking for one if anyone has any suggestions....


----------



## CommanderBacon (Jan 9, 2020)

Friend of mine is breeding some as we speak, so I'm waiting on slings from that pairing. Will be extra patient XD


----------



## Antonio ortega (Jan 9, 2020)

CommanderBacon said:


> Friend of mine is breeding some as we speak, so I'm waiting on slings from that pairing. Will be extra patient XD


Pls keep me posted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Jan 9, 2020)

Antonio ortega said:


> Pls keep me posted


Will do! I believe she has at least two females and is using another friend’s male. So far the pairings have been going well afaik so fingers crossed.


----------



## Thornedrose91 (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi everyone! Does anyone have additional observations to share since the last post in 1/2020?
I'm driving 10 hrs to get my sling in a couple days, and much like the author of the thread, I cant find much info out there. I did however learn a few more things from the above comments. Thanks ahead!


----------



## CommanderBacon (Jul 15, 2021)

Thornedrose91 said:


> Hi everyone! Does anyone have additional observations to share since the last post in 1/2020?
> I'm driving 10 hrs to get my sling in a couple days, and much like the author of the thread, I cant find much info out there. I did however learn a few more things from the above comments. Thanks ahead!


Ooh! My friend’s pairing last year was successful and she dropped off 3 slings for me in August. One died within a week, but I transferred the other two into dram vials and they’ve been fine since then.

I understand that there was around a 50% die off from that sac in general, and I have heard that others observed a similar fatality rate from other sacs produced at the time. My friend only has 5 out of 10 slings she held back, as the others didn’t make it.

I recommend putting them in dram vials 2/3 filled with damp substrate. I would not mess around with keeping the slings in a 1oz condiment cup, since they are so delicate, and those tend to dry out fast.

Good luck!


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jul 15, 2021)

I've raised a male to subadult size and currently have 2 slings that I got around the same time I sold the male. Can't say I've ever found them to be "delicate" tbh.

I start slings off in 2oz deli cups on slightly moist substrate and feed every 3-5 days, they web a fair bit and generally stay out in the open but are kinda skittish and will retreat to their burrows when spooked. For juvies and adults you can keep half moist/half dry as mentioned in an earlier comment. They're good eaters and grow at a pretty decent rate IME, males reach maturity in about 2 - 2.5 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Geraldthejumper (Aug 2, 2021)

Antonio ortega said:


> I'm looking for one if anyone has any suggestions....


If you still haven't found one I know fear not has got slings as well as Spider shoppe if your in the us

Reactions: Like 1


----------

